# Duda con bobina de cobre esmaltado



## Limbo (Sep 13, 2009)

Buenas de nuevo, como siempre preguntando 

Voy a hacer un pequeño receptor fm muy muy sencillito y necesito una bobina de cobre esmaltado numero 20.

Lo que yo me pregunto es si de alguna forma casera puedo llegar a fabricarlo, ya que es para hacer una prueba y seguramente si compro este cobre esmaltado me vendra un rollo de 2km (exagero, lo sé ) que no utilizare, al menos de momento. Sino fabricarlo, reciclarlo de algun aparato que lo contenga, pero la verdad, no tengo ni idea de que aparato puede tener esta bobina de cobre esmaltado porque las radios que yo he visto sus bobinas son de hilo de cobre y no se parecen en nada a lo que describen en la web del esquema que quiero hacer (son 3-5 vueltas la bobina).

Bueno, no me enrollo mas.
Gracias!
Hasta luego!


----------



## hellfull (Sep 13, 2009)

en las tiendas de electronica no creo que te vendan un rollo de 2km,pregunta y aver qeu te dicen,sino ves a una tienda donde bobinen transformadores y les pides los metros que te haga falta de la medida que quieres.


----------



## Limbo (Sep 13, 2009)

Bueno, es que solo necesitaria unos 50cm. Gracias por el consejo.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 13, 2009)

Busca algun adaptador quemado de ~1A y rescata el alambre del secundario (_deberia ser _aprox AWG 20)

Un electronico no vive en una casa sino en un basurero tecnologico.


----------



## Limbo (Sep 13, 2009)

jaja lo mio realmente no es un basurero, es directamente un vertedero.. jaja

Lo probare, tengo varios que no sabia que hacer con ellos.

Graciaas!
Saludos.


----------



## Limbo (Sep 19, 2009)

Se me ha presentado un problema. Os muestro la bobina que tengo que hacer:
_L1 debe de ser de 4 vueltas de alambre esmaltado No. 20 con un diámetro de 4 cm. internos, el núcleo debe de ser de aire._

Lo que es el diametro es demasiado grande y no me cabe en la caja donde queria meter el circuito que su tamaño es de  37mm ancho, 40mm alto y 24mm profundo. Es bastante reducido y no puedo hacerlo mas grande desgraciadamente, entonces, mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿Puedo reducir el tamaño de una bobina y tener las mismas propiedades de inductancia? Otra, ¿Puedo cambiar la bobina por un choque?Si se puede cambiar por un choque iria ideal.

Gracias.
Un saludo.

Fuente: http://www.electronica2000.com/receptores-radio/receptor-fm.htm


----------



## AZ81 (Sep 22, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> Se me ha presentado un problema. Os muestro la bobina que tengo que hacer:
> _L1 debe de ser de 4 vueltas de alambre esmaltado No. 20 con un diámetro de 4 cm. internos, el núcleo debe de ser de aire._
> 
> Lo que es el diametro es demasiado grande y no me cabe en la caja donde queria meter el circuito que su tamaño es de  37mm ancho, 40mm alto y 24mm profundo. Es bastante reducido y no puedo hacerlo mas grande desgraciadamente, entonces, mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿Puedo reducir el tamaño de una bobina y tener las mismas propiedades de inductancia? Otra, ¿Puedo cambiar la bobina por un choque?Si se puede cambiar por un choque iria ideal.
> ...


Puedes modificar el tamaño de la bobina, haciendola mas estrecha y mas espiras o mas ancha y menos espiras.
No puedes cambiar la bobina por un choque.


----------



## Limbo (Sep 22, 2009)

La cuestion seria hacerla mas estrecha de diametro interno y con mas espiras. Mirare por google como se puede calcular, me imagino como. A no ser que un alma caritativa me lo explique


----------



## Limbo (Nov 18, 2009)

Buenas,

Despues de dejar este proyecto de lado por cuestiones qu eno vienen al caso, vuelvo a la carga  La cuestion es que fui a la tienda de electronica y me dijeron que bobinas del numero 20 no saben que es, es decir, que no se utiliza esa numeracion en españa (me dijeron que era medicion Americana), por lo que vi se miden en mm (imagino que mm2 de seccion), entonces, ¿Como se puede convertir de numero a mm2? He estado buscando por google pero lo mas que he visto ha sido bobinas de hilos para coser  y no creo que con eso haga una radio 

*Edito:* Justo ahora acabo de encontrar esto http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/awg.htm

Me surge una duda, lo que indica en la tabla es llanamente lo que tengo que comprar o ¿debo de multiplicar ese numero por algun otro? Porque en las tiendas a las que fui solo habian de 1mm para arriba..

Gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 18, 2009)

Lo que estás buscando es alambre de cobre esmaltado de 0,81mm de diámetro. Lo más seguro es que consigas 0,8 o 0,85mm.

Con eso harás las bobinas sobre un núcleo de (según decías más arriba) 4cm.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 16, 2009)

#20 no es 1mm? en fin... no es crítico la sección del alambre, nisiquiera necesita ser esmaltado ya que para cubrir toda la banda de fm con cuatro vueltas el cuerpo debe tener cierta longitud que no hace a la necesidad de este alambre tan especifico. En las casas de electricidad se vende por metro, más grueso, más delgado y quizas más barato.

En esta bonita ciudad hay de todo... menos lo que uno necesita.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 16, 2009)

En todo transformador de fuente conmutada (ese transfrmador amarillito que hay dentro de las tv's) puedes encontrar hilos de varios diámetros en gran cantidad


----------



## Cacho (Dic 16, 2009)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> #20 no es 1mm?


Según la tabla que él publicó, no. El #18 es de 1mm y el #20 es de 0,81mm (de diámetro).



DJ_Glenn dijo:


> En esta bonita ciudad hay de todo... menos lo que uno necesita.


Yo me las estoy arreglando bastante bien últimamente. Estoy sorprendiéndome con las cosas que encuentro. Igual me voy a La Plata para las fiestas, así que una vueltita por Baires me voy a dar 
¡Shopping!

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 16, 2009)

el tema de la bobina... bueno... la bobina que necesita la puede sacar de una radio vieja...

por el diametro del alambre... bueno... el awg parece que no es como los espesores comerciales de aca... (20 = 1mm, 18 = 1.2mm, 16 = 1.6mm, 14 = 2mm, etc)...

Es cierto... en audimax por ejemplo ultimamente se ofrecen a pedir los componentes que no tienen en stock. radio colonia siempre se portó muy bien y tecnomundo ni hablar... de cualquier manera, hay ciertas cosas que no conseguimos, por ejemplo la familia de integrados ALS, S, AHC, etc. Así que tenemos que seguir cargando costo de envío y demora a los componentes que no conseguimos por aca.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 16, 2009)

El otro día conseguí un SSP10nk80 en Audimax. Casí me caigo de (autocensura) cuando me dijeron que costaba 10 pesos, pero lo tenían...
Por suerte la vaselina era gratis, así que no me dolió tanto, y el TEA1507 costaba $15 (en M&B, ahí sobre Rodriguez, cuesta $17...) así que me sentí bien y mal.

Conseguí lo que buscaba (me sentí bien) y me rompieron el... bolsillo (no me sentí tan bien)

En Tecnomundo no  tenían ninguna de las dos cosas. Lástima, ahí habría sido más barato.

Por lo de los diámetros, no sé cómo los calculaste.
Este tabla está buena para estas cosas de los AWG: http://www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm
El 18 es de 0,81mm y el 20 es de 1,02mm.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 19, 2009)

Los diametros no los calculé... porque si calculo el calibre (pulgada/calibre=mm) los números no me dan... así que me guio por la experiencia de lo que me enseñaron jaja cuando laburaba en metalurgica manejabamos los espesores a ojo. Normalmente trabajabamos chapa 20, 18, 16 y 14. Y las medidas a groso modo se supone que eran esas que mencioné. Nunca lo cuestioné y nunca me explicaron por qué jaja. A veces trabajabamos con chapa 12 o 1/8 como mucho, pero ya las maquinas sufrian... la guillotina cortaba y le llevaba un ratito despegar la cuchilla. Cada tanto también con chapa 22 y hasta 24, aunque esta última la teniamos que cortar con tijera porque la maquina la arrugaba toda. Luego... a estampar o cilindrar... si se me habrá llevado los guantes ese rodillo...

En m&b hace un par de años fui a comprar unos transistores y sabia menos de lo qe se hoy... así que buscaba las bobinas de determinado valor y ahí fue el único lugar donde me ofrecieron los nucleos de ferrite. Normalmente compro en audimax o tecnomundo, aunque prefiero la atención de tecnomundo... sin embargo, audimax suele tener mejor stock... y depende lo que busquemos... por ahí caemos en radio colonia... pero no pidas nada de este siglo...

mejor salir a cirujear un poco después de las 20 horas.. si ves a uno en una rx150 bordó con algún aparato a cuestas comiendose todos los semaforos del centro (incluso los de calle ohiggins) seguro soy yo jajaja


----------

